# dicks sporting goods



## Fish N Fool

hey saw in the sun paper that dicks sporting goods opens sun april 6 and the they have a coupon worth 10 bucks 
has anyone ever shopped there before


----------



## smokie

I've shopped the one in Richmond they have a decent supply on your general needs especially terminal tackle. That 10 bucks will come in handy.


----------



## Fish'n Phil

Thanks for the coupon tip... what section of the paper was that in?


----------



## chest2head&glassy

The coupon was mixed in with all the other sales supplements in Sundays paper.


----------



## PhillyED

Where is dicks at, i go there way am in philly.


----------



## demonfish

dicks opens on the 6th its in the lynhaven mall in the old montgomery wards building, its a pretty big place. see you there.


----------



## Joey

If you plan to shop at Dick's take a look at the Score Card program (Kinda like the BPS rewards program). For every $300 you spend they will mail you a $10 gift certificate. The program costs nothing and they will supply you a card to scan everytime you make a purchase.


----------



## Macman

Fishnfool,

Had the chance to shop at one in Willow Grove, PA. Quite impressive store. Large selection of saltwater stuff. Shopped at one in Fayetteville, NC, same big setup, but saltwater stuff was limited. So I'll check it anyway. Thanks for the heads up! 
 

macman


----------

